# Wyndham Points vs RCI Points



## mcdonaldcrs (Mar 20, 2012)

I know this has been discussed in the past, so please excuse if this is a repeat question.  I am looking at a none Wyndham Resort through RCI. The point conversion chart shows that for a 2bed Prime red week it would be 58,000 points.  Are those points the same as Wyndham points?  I remember seeing a world wide Wyndham conversion chart that showed a 2 bed prime week to equal about 154,000 points?


----------



## ronparise (Mar 20, 2012)

You shouldnt even use Wyndham points and RCI points inthe same sentence..They are different and cannot be converted one to the other or used in the other system

Wyndham points are used within the Wyndham system, and RCI points are used in the RCI points system You are looking at the  rci points inventory I think..and no. What you see is not Wyndham points 

 Wyndham points owners can deposit their points with RCI Weeks to make reservations there

You can see RCI resorts and weeks available to you through the portal on the Wyndham website

Here is the chart you mentioned

If you want an rci 2 bedroom in prime time you will need to deposit 224000 wyndham points to RCI


----------



## mcdonaldcrs (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I would have been surprised depositing  58000 Wyndham points  into RCI thinking I could use them to get a prime week 2 bedroom in a non Wyndham resort when according to the conversion chart it would be 224,000 Wyndham points.  Big difference!!


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 20, 2012)

If you're a Wyndham owner you can go through the Wyn/RCI portal and see exactly what the points requirements are for a particular available week. Then no surprises!


----------



## ronparise (Mar 20, 2012)

And now there seems to be a discount program going on...There is another discussion here on tug that goes into some detail


----------



## chriskre (Mar 21, 2012)

ronparise said:


> And now there seems to be a discount program going on...There is another discussion here on tug that goes into some detail



Where is the discount thread?   
Is it for Wyndham or RCI points?


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 21, 2012)

http://view.ed4.net/v/4CALQW/LQACXM/EDQP15C/AIBAQ0/MAILACTION=1&FORMAT=H


----------

